# Any advice on buying a 350Z?



## NVT (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey all,

Just wanted to say hi as this is my first post here. Just have a quick question about the 350Z's.

My girlfriend has always been a mad nissan fan and has had a couple of skylines in her time. Time has come for her to sell her old bunky and get into another one!

She doesn't want another turbo car, but still does want a bit of grunt in the car. She has been looking at the V35 Skylines or into a 350Z. From what I read, these are quite similar in terms of performance, economy, suspension etc. Do they have the same engine?

Thing is, that there is a number of 350Z's and V35's that have done over 100,000kms - sadly there isn't very many under 100K.

I guess what I'd like to ask is;

1) Is 100,000kms too many for these cars? There's a nice one with 130,000 but we are concerned...
2) What things should we look out for if we test drive/view any of these?
3) Should we steer away from these cars? Are there any better non-turbo options?
4) What are the gearboxes like? Are they both ok? Not sure which one we are after yet
5) Known issues or series issues?
6) Are either of them better? If we could get either for the same price - How does a 350Z go against a V35?

Thanks so much guys! Appreciate it!

Dan


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

In the US, the V35 Skyline is essentially the Infiniti G35. The G35 Coupe to me is the 2+2 version of the 350Z. Both use the same FM platform and engine (there is a differance of about 7 HP due to intake and exhaust differances IIRC). The Z has no rear seats, unlike the G35, and has a bit stiffer suspension (the track version of the Z is VERY stiff). 100,000 kms. (or 60,000 miles) is not a lot on these cars so long as they haven't been abused and the scheduled maintenance has been performed per Nissan recommendations. I was never impressed with the speakers used in these cars; much better can be had on the aftermarket. The Infiniti has nicer interior. For more performance, supercharger kits are available for both, as well as other performance goodies! It's really a matter of personal preferance.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

depending on your location insurance could also play a role... the G35's usually carry a lower insurance rate compared to the 350Z...


----------

